# Wild and Crazy Girls at Play! (pic heavy!)



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Snowy and Holly think our bed is the playground, and that hubby is the mountain! He loves all that attention from them..lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am so broody...how gorgeous. The cream one reminds me of Zeta.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw so cute I love them.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That is just too cute!!
Your hubby looks like he is in heaven there.
Little snowy giving him kisses is precious!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you guys.. we are lovin' every minute with these babies! Deb


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

wot lovely babies, cream one looks like my tulula


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW cute babies Deb!  New pics of Tulula yet Tracey  x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

tulula's mum said:


> wot lovely babies, cream one looks like my tulula


You are so right, Snowy does look like Tulula as a babe..lol


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your pics...they are great!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

awwwwww!! hehe, they luv your husband! i can't get enough of these little dogs being goof balls!...especially babies like yours:love4:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Oh I can't look any longer! I'll be wanting a puppy


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

too cute!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I just love the way puppies move--- that stance on tiny legs and the way they cock their head when they look at something. What darlings !!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

You are all so kind.. thank you from the pups and me!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG they are sooooo cute!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

great pictures...you guys are going to keep both of them? They have grown so much but are still such tiny little things.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Chiboymom said:


> great pictures...you guys are going to keep both of them? They have grown so much but are still such tiny little things.


Oh yes, they are both staying with us.. They had their vet visit yesterday for a wellness check and start their puppy shots.. Snowy was very brave, but Holly was wailing about getting her shot!..lol Snowy weighed in at 1 pound 9 ounces and Holly at 1 pound 12 ounces. Got a nail trim and a "puppy pack" with a toy, bag of food, free dose of Heartguard, and a treat. Deb


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my how cute they are! They're growing up so quickly...looks like they're having a blast playing.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr thats so cute x


----------

